# what more powerful 270 caliber or 308 caliber.



## henry37

what more powerful 270 caliber or 308 caliber? my email is [email protected]


----------



## dakotashooter2

Are you looking for a fight.....? LOL

Opinions will vary widely. Both can be loaded within 100 FPS of each other with bullets from 130 to 180 gr. Optimum weight for the .270 is probably 140 gr. while most consider 165 gr. for the .308. Energy wise a 150 gr. 270 bullet at 2800FPS vs 150 GR. 308 bullet at 2800 FPS is gonna give you pretty comperable downrange energy. The 270 bullet being slightly smaller probably has a slight edge in aerodynamics thereby has a slight edge in tradjectory. The 270 is known for it's flatter trajectory and through the years those not familiar with balistics have incorrectly related that to "more power". Either gun is up to the task of taking any game in North America, though big bears are pushing it.


----------



## duckmander

henry37 said:


> what more powerful 270 caliber or 308 caliber? my email is [email protected]


This is not enough information. what bullet weight for both. distance. intended target.



dakotashooter2 said:


> Are you looking for a fight.....? LOL
> 
> Opinions will vary widely. Both can be loaded within 100 FPS of each other with bullets from 130 to 180 gr. Optimum weight for the .270 is probably 140 gr. while most consider 165 gr. for the .308. Energy wise a 150 gr. 270 bullet at 2800FPS vs 150 GR. 308 bullet at 2800 FPS is gonna give you pretty comperable downrange energy. The 270 bullet being slightly smaller probably has a slight edge in aerodynamics thereby has a slight edge in tradjectory. The 270 is known for it's flatter trajectory and through the years those not familiar with balistics have incorrectly related that to "more power". Either gun is up to the task of taking any game in North America, though big bears are pushing it.


This pretty much covered the whole story.


----------



## Bore.224

Lets ask all the animals that have been shot by them to tell us what hits harder? Too bad deer sausage and pork chops dont talk!


----------



## mike landrich

Buy both and see which you like better. If you want a short action, go 308. If you don't mind a few extra ounces of weight, go 270. There is no appreciable difference in effectiveness, just in personal preference. I have a 270 and want a 308, so I guess I can't say either is better.


----------



## huntin1

The 308, cause it's a bigger number than 270. :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, there are way more things that come into play with these two cartridges than simply which is more powerful. The 308 will handle larger bullets, but because of sectional density the ballistic coefficient of the 270 bullets is a bit better which results in a slightly flatter trajectory. Either one gets the job done on anything you may choose to hunt.

Personal preference decides for most people. The 270 is a long action, the 308 is a short action. I prefer 308 simply because I know the ballistics of that cartridge well, and I prefer a short action, it works for me.

Get the one that works best for you.

huntin1


----------



## Ambush Hunter

...and if you add the fact that .308 is available in TONS of varieties + another TON of Match grade ammo, it will be obvious why .308 wins hands down....


----------



## NDTerminator

Not quite sure what you mean by "more powerful", but from a practical field performance stand point the difference between the two rounds is not enough to get excited about. I've used both extensively and personally prefer the 270 for hunting medium game here in ND and in the western states in general, but I wouldn't feel overly disadvantaged if I had to go with a 308. To be honest, I prefer the 257 Weatherby Magnum over either...


----------



## mr.trooper

NDTerminator said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "more powerful", but from a practical field performance stand point the difference between the two rounds is not enough to get excited about. I've used both extensively and personally prefer the 270 for hunting medium game here in ND and in the western states in general, but I wouldn't feel overly disadvantaged if I had to go with a 308. To be honest, I prefer the 257 Weatherby Magnum over either...


I echo this sentiment. I am a sucker for flat trajectories, so I would choose 270 every time. 257 Weatherby is my next project.


----------



## Bernie P.

They're about equal really.The .270 shoots a little flatter while the .308 makes slightly larger holes but no critter will ever notice the difference.


----------



## bigbuck144

Bernie P. said:


> They're about equal really.The .270 shoots a little flatter while the .308 makes slightly larger holes but no critter will ever notice the difference.


 agreed. but try em both out and see what you like ... because everyone has there own preference...


----------

